# A good way to get rid of BBA on equipment.



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Instead of using bleaches and vinegar to get rid of BBA on equipment, rocks, or wood...just boil it. Boil it for 5 minutes then take it out and use a toothbrush to scrap the stuff off.


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

Good and simple advice. Unfortunately, according to my previous experience, the most of BBA have been usually attached to the leaves instead of aquarium equipment and rocks.

Rgds.
Fiki


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would be wary of boiling some equipment like intake and out take pipes, and heaters. But I guess use your best judgement. Sounds like a good method to use on hardscape materials. 

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The advantage of bleach is that it is quick and certain, and it will not harm anything as long as you rinse the stuff well and dip in a dechlorinator bath before returning the stuff to the tank. But, as long as you aren't dipping plastic that will soften, or electric parts that may be damaged, a big pot of boiling water sounds good too. Bleach can do harm in your eyes, and boiling water is - suprise - very hot! A lot of things we do are just personal choice, and this seems to be one of those.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And I recently saw a post where someone had successfully removed BBA from plants and equipment by a dip in a 30-40% Seachem Excel solution... I'd never thought of that but theoretically that should work too. The person did mention however that certain species of plants did not react well to this and melted so try this on plants at your own risk.

But should be good for equipment etc. Bleach however may be cheaper...


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be so worried about boiling the AQ equipment. That method could be used if there's no available bleach, or even could be combined with bleach (of course not at the same time). After all, the point is to get rid of BBA, knowing how much they are unappreciated in well planted tank, isn't it?

However, I would rather focus on the unwanted cases when you have a lot of BBA on water plants leaves and roots of some Anubias species, instead of their presence on the equipment.

I'm quite sure there is a lot of members with a lot of experience with the a/m problem...

Fiki


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

In addition, just to remind how ugly it could be... Here's some recent BBA photo.

Fiki


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Fiki said:


> In addition, just to remind how ugly it could be... Here's some recent BBA photo.
> 
> Fiki


Thanks for sharing. Plants looks nutrient deficient. Is this CO2 enriched tank?

Regards

Stan


----------



## Fiki (Apr 16, 2006)

My intention was only to show BBA sticked on Anubias barteri var. nana, but now I see some other things you mentioned above. On this photo, U can see four different plant species. Besides Nana, there are Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv', Blyxa japonica and Sagittaria subulata. The plant on the gravel, just behind A. nana is Blyxa japonica and have to say that this plant has turned yellow, very soon after I put it in my tank, although it has already been pretty much yellow when I have taken that plant from one friend of mine. Probably the reason for that was a terrible condition of it's root, which was brownish and didn't look healthy since the first moment. However, the water column in that tank was only occasionally CO2 enriched.

Fiki


----------

